# Are you mixing mountainbiking with some other activity?



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

I suppose youngsters are too busy while rocketing with their bikes...
- So I thought to ask you wise ones what you combine with MTBing?

We have seen here some pictures of hunting and fishing.

I combine fatbiking and picking mushrooms during autumn.








Chantarelles, funnel chantarelles, hedgehog musrooms and porchini.
Beer needed for cleaning operation.

-Juha


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I do a lot of beach fat biking in the cooler weather. I have an insane amount of rocks and shells that I find. 
I wouldn't trust myself not to poison myself picking mushrooms.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

I though same like you do couple years ago. I just read one book and desided to start with these safe ones here in Finland.

I pick only those that doesn't have poisonous lookalikes and that is my method to minimize the risk.
Above may not be valid outside Finland so you have know your area and musrooms growing there.
.

-Juha


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah. We have some really crazy looking mushrooms around here. They don't look like any I've ever eaten so I.m pretty sure I shouldn't eat them. 

I have trouble spotting poison ivy so botany isn't my strong subject.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> I have trouble spotting poison ivy so botany isn't my strong subject.


Whoa.
Then you'd better stick with rocks and seashells. 
And fatbiking

-Juha


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice mushrooms!
I'm planting apple trees, running chainsaws in the woods and rock climbing in the gym. 
I just need to stop working.... Too much interference with my life ;-)


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Mountain bike when the grounds clear and ski when there's snow.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Wood work all the year round. I'm into odd large painted wood carving sculptures right now because I can only make so many tables before we all have too many.

We paddle a lot except for December, January, and February when it's generally either too cold or too much water. Mostly flat water right now. See my thread "Dustiest bike ever" in the NorCal section for some pics of the most incredible remote paddling in Eastern Oregon after the eclipse.

Ski. Skiing is the best physical activity ever devised. Yes, even better than that! You can do that anytime you've got a willing partner - powder, now that's precious! Mostly all cross country now in big teleboots and big skis. Lassen Park and Mt. Shasta are my regulars.

I grow nuts in a small commercial operation. Eat more pistachios - get the price back up! Nuts pay for my bikes and skis. Tools? I guess I pretty much have enough now.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

I like also skiing both downhill and crosscountry.
Still prefer fatbiking during wintertime.

Actually I opened this thread to find ideas what you can do simultaneously with mountainbike.
Like taking pictures, pick nick, enjoying nature, orienteerin, observing animals...

But it is still nice to hear what others are doing while they are not MTBing.

Sorry that I couldn't pick the correct words to clarify my attention.

-Juha


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

leaguerider said:


> Nice mushrooms!
> I'm planting apple trees, running chainsaws in the woods and rock climbing in the gym.
> I just need to stop working.... Too much interference with my life ;-)


Thanks,

The lack of time is actually the idea of this thread.
Combining two or more nice things and do them simultaneously will double the fun and saves time so you may not need to quit your day work.

-Juha


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

telemike said:


> Ski. Skiing is the best physical activity ever devised. Yes, even better than that! You can do that anytime you've got a willing partner


Should I be embarrassed that when I read "yes, even better than that" I thought you were talking about mountain biking?


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I do mix a few other activities with mountain biking. I'm old, so I can't ride for five hours straight anymore so I pack a SiFi paperback in my pack and find a bench, a picnic table, or a handy shade tree to read for an hour or two just enjoying the wonderful wild places I ride and a cold beer wrapped in my jacket. 

I also do photography while riding. Carrying a huge DSLR and lenses would be kind of over kill so I use a very good quality Canon 30x optical compact camera. I especially like wildflowers in season and wildlife anytime. Nothing guarantees seeing the elk herd or a cat like forgetting the camera!

Lastly, I often bring a small pair of loppers and a folding pruning saw when riding in a certain area near home. I am trying to keep old ranch roads rideable as the vegetation grows back in. No locations - it's guerilla trailwork.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I mix mountain biking with other activities. I love mountain biking, I love flying down a trail. I love the speed and the slight risk involved along with the quick thinking skill it requires. And I like doing activities that help me be a better mtbr: crossfit, and running. I love down hilling but I've had to dial it back following a very bad crash 2 years ago; recently I tried dirt biking and loved it. 

I help my hubby with trail work; it is very satisfying to build, and maintain trails and give back to the community. I like being in the forest, take pictures... we both took a mushroom identification workshop.

I ride year round. In the winter I switch to studded tires and ice bike on frozen lakes, rivers and ponds.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MTB ride
Repair things
Curl
Make things
Play at the stock market
AT ski used to do XC but the bigger boots ease some knee pain
Sail


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

My my ...... I'm about to post on a 50+ thread ....... I'm here already !! (51yo)

Other activity than Mountain biking ? 
Of course !!
-Fat bike
-Road bike
-Cyclo-tourism
-Fixie


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Should I be embarrassed that when I read "yes, even better than that" I thought you were talking about mountain biking?


Nah, only because this is the 50+ forum

I barely have time to ride, so 3 bikes to ride whatever I can. Played soccer all my life (until I started riding) and did a bit of backpacking. Hoping one day I get to go bikepacking.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Bike touring( adventure, camping, exploring, camping) commuting by bike, and mt biking. Both year round. Errand and utility biking as well.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Combine fat biking with craft beer drinking year long, that's it.

Used to road bike (even thou hated it), photography, golf, snowboard and paintball. The road bike was "loaned", the board, clubs and guns are collecting dust and the DSLR rarely comes out the case but the beer fridge is almost always empty.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Activities while MTBing or Fat Biking:

- finding and identifying wild flowers
- maintaining current trails
- cutting and/or developing new trails
- exploring paths, abandoned roads, old rail beds, etc.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I combine beer drinking with my mountain biking.


----------

